# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Where to Buy 3kg Rolls of Low Priced & Stronger PLA Plus

## TECSONAR

*3kg PLA Plus Black*

Save 10% each with promo code 29101001, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 10%+10%=20%
Reg.Price: 59.99
Lowest Price: 47.99
Start Time: 10/04/2022 4:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/11/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Blac.../dp/B0B63FFB2V

*3kg PLA Plus White*

Save 10% each with promo code 29111001, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 10%+10%=20%
Reg.Price: 59.99
Lowest Price: 47.99
Start Time: 10/04/2022 4:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/11/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Whit.../dp/B0B63CWVKJ

*3kg PLA Plus Grey*

Save 10% each with promo code 29121001, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 10%+10%=20%
Reg.Price: 59.99
Lowest Price: 47.99
Start Time: 10/04/2022 4:00 AM PDT
Expiration Time: 10/11/2022 11:59 PM PDT
https://www.amazon.com/Tecsonar-Fila.../dp/B0B63D16W1

*NOTE:* If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!

----------

